# Parallel Clamps



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Has anybody used the "Woodline USA" or the "Jet" parallel clamps I am trying to find out what the quality is like Vs the "Bessey K or KR" Parallel clamps, which I know are very good.

I need to change out my entire collection of "cheap clamps or not so cheap clamps" which are similar to the Rockler clamp, These are now starting to break at the most inopportune moments, especially during panel glue-ups.

This is a total of about 60 clamps - a big bill coming in, so I am trying top minimize my costs, but not the quality.

Any constructive feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tony, Wood Magazine in its September, 2007 issue did a review on the following parallel clamps: Bessey, Gross Stabil, Harbor Freight, Jet, Jorgensen, Stanley and Woodcraft and basically found that there was not a significant difference in overall performance. The Jet clamps were rated as the Top Tool choice while Woodcraft's were designated as the Top Value choice since there was a "$7.00 difference per clamp for both 24" and 50" models.

Despite this review I am comfortable with the Bessey line and generally pick them up when they go on sale- especially the 40" and 50" ones.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

My JET clamps work as advertised. Have to admit the new handles on the Bessey's look great, especially if you slightly arthritic.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

The Jet clamps are fantastic! I have now purchased 3 sets (2-40", 2-24", 4 blocks and 4 bench dogs). Rockler had them on sale for $109.99 per set. The handles on the Jet clamps are more comfortable than on the old Besseys. These also don't pinch your fingers when carrying or adjusting. Every user review I have read rates these above all the others. This is all I will buy in the future.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, you are scaring me - I have a bunch of the Rockler clamps!

I've purchased several items from Woodline, but not their clamps. I've found the quality of the items I've purchased to be very good for the price. I've been especially pleased with their customer support when I have had a problem. For instance, I received a router bit once that had one of the carbide cutters slightly mis-positioned. I emailed them and received a prompt reply from the owner of the company promising to send a replacement immediately - which he did.

Let us know what clamps you decide to purchase - I'm especially interested as I may be replacing a number of Rockler clamps soon!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Peter

The clamps I have *are not from Rockler*, but they are of a similar design - think Harbor Freight prices (Made in China or somewhere in the far east). They served me well for 4 years, but they were never that good, now I am paying the price.

Lets see $22/clamp 10 out of 40 have decided that they do not like me and the castings have decided to break. At least another 15 are having problems with the screw thread. so after 4 years of use I have lost $550. But do not forget I use them every day and they did get some abuse.

Another thing with the Rockler type, the notches and the aluminum bar get filled and covered with glue, which is not easily removed, the aluminum bars also distort after time and the it is difficult to slide the tail up and down freely.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Scott*. Thanks for the summary of the report. Bessey have released a new parallel clamp in the EU, the KR series - as I am going to buy 60 clamps, I am trying to get the best possible prices, but it may be cheaper to import the *same product * from the USA (manufactured in Europe), than to buy here in Europe - crazy or just greedy Europeans.

*Douglas *- I did not think about arthritus - I know I have this desease in my head, but it will not be long before it reaches my hands. Will have to look for a clamp that is tooth friendly soon. A very good point for us older woodworkers


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

On the import side, Woodcraft here in the states have a clearance special on the K-Body's just got the e-mail about it last night.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Thanks, I also got the mail from Woodcraft, but they do not carry all the sizes I am looking for. I should get a better deal if I get them all from one supplier


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tony, I noticed you can get extensions for Besseys. It may not be something you would use everyday but it should be a consideration for deciding what to purchase.

Bob


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've never had any issues with my Besseys , but I have heard that the JET clamps are "better" and cost less . Have you tried contacting the manufacturers to see if they can cut you a price break due to the volume that you need ? Best wishes and happy hunting to you .: )


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hi Bob

I looked at those extensions, but it would appear that the performance is degraded when they are used - I am still going to go for a selection of different sizes, from Cm to 2.M


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Dusty*, I have contatced Bessey and Jet, got a good offer from Bessey, still waiting for Jet, lets see who gets my 2500€ ($3000) (including shipping and taxes)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

That's some serious clamp-talk !


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Woodcraft are made by bessey. I've been looking at the barclamps sold peachtree. I recently bought a bunch of bessey K body that woodcraft had on sale. I think they are the old model.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/barClamps.htm


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Tony , was Bessey quoting you on the new or old style clamps ? I can't imagine needing $3000 worth of clamps , but you're obviously a professional : ) With me it's just a hobby : ) Best wishes to you and have a great day !


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Dusty*, Bessey are quoting on the new KR clamp, I am going to be ordering a total of 60 clamps from 12" (30cm) upto 98" (250cm), belive me when you are making chairs, a minimum of 4 clamps are used at one time, 10 chairs = 40 clamps. Still waiting for the Jet offer!

*Dave *thanks for the intersting link


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I do know that the Woodcraft clamp is made by Bessey for Woodcraft.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well another week has passed ..any offers from JET , Tony , or have you made your decision ?


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Jet in Finland could not/would not help me. So now I am going to try the UK - the shipping charges should be cheaper.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Tony , it's me again …Was Santa good to you and bring you all of your clamps yet ? LOL I'm waiting patiently to see what $3000 worth of clamps looks like in one place ! Happy New Year , my friend : )


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I want to put my plug in for the woodline guys. I met and know Wayne, one of the owners, through the wood shows. they are located in Nashville which is 4 hours from STL. In fact Wayne's partner, sorry can't remember his name, personally drove the $500 order up to us in ST Louis since one of the items were going to show up a day or 2 later to make the shipping to our school in time for what we were doing. I have purchase about $3000 for school and about $500 for myself from woodline. they are good guys, just stop by and have a chat with them at the wood show. I am going to buy my clamps from woodline if that helps to persuade anyone else. Tell them that Jason from Fox High in St Louis referred you, and that I am plugging them on Lumberjocks, maybe that will help.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Go for the KR bessey or the Jet - dont get sucked into the clearance of the 'Old' style besseys. I have a dozen and they do work well - just when Jet came with their clamps they blew everyone else away. Now the KR series (Revo) is Besseys answer to Jet.
You may also do well with your order to get batches of the prepackaged sets versus individual pricing at volume.
Haven't heard anything good or bad about woodline…To me the savings of the 'no name' brand isnt worth it.
Get the bessey or jet and only cry once.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I have had to put the clamps on hold for a few more months due to the state of the economy and exchange rates here in Europe. I still need them and I am going to purchase them, but I have to wait to see what is going to happen this comming year.

Jason - the Woodline products do not meet my needs for the size range . I need a set of clamps from 12" upto 98" and the jet and Bessey only meet this requirement, but thanks for the information.


----------



## lumberknowledgist (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the woodline 66-bit router bit set and I am very satisfied with every bit I have used (probably about 20 of them so far). I am in the market for clamps, but also on a budget - not a $3k one either  The woodline clamps get good reviews on other sites, but I trust my fellow lumberjocks to put tools to the test. This thread ended up focused on the "name brand" clamps, which I understand many of our fellow jocks use and love, but for us budget conscious woodworkers the woodline seems to be a good alternative. Any update on fellow LJ experience with these?


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Jason, got some of the woodline clamps at the show this weekend. LOVE THEM, especially for the price. The biggest complaint I had about my Besseys is trying to get that little extra leverage or a dry hand slipping on the wood handle. The 90deg handle is awesome. I have found my clamp of choice. Go woodline!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Check out the package deal Amazon has on the new Bessey K Body clamps plus free shipping…Blkcherry


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Unfortunately Amazon will not ship tools of any sort out of the country where the Amazon site is hosted - so no chance to Finland.

I have now purchased my Bessey clamps - 30 KR clamps, 24 Uniclamp (lower spec parallel clamp from Bessey UK) and 8 quick (one handed clamps). I got these from Axminster tools in the UK - an unbelievable price due to the exchange rate between the £ and the €. The money I saved I managed to buy a JET 22/44" drum sander including the shipping cheaper than I could have bought just the clamps locally (Finland) - *now that one good thing about the recession we are in.*

The package has not arrived yet, but when it does I will post a photograph on the package.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Tony , you did a Great job of doing your homework and shopping before buying ! Congratulations on your BONUS sander : ) Patience really is a virtue : ) Looking forward to the pictures .


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Well the clamps arrived at long last here is a photograph of the complete collection of Bessey clamps I purchased



I purchased the following clamps

*Bessey K-Body Revo clamps*


4×300 mm (12")
8×600mm (24")
4×800mm (32")
4×1000mm (39")
4×1200mm (49")
4×1500mm (59")
See my review of the operation of this clamp here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/656

*Bessey Uni Klamp*


12×300 mm (12")
12×600mm (24")
See my review of the operation of this clamp here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/657

*Bessey Kliklamps*


3×250mm (10") x 80mm (3")
See my review of the operation of this clamp here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/658

*Bessey One-handed Duoklamp*


2×650mm (25½") x 85mm(3½")
See my review of the operation of this clamp here: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/659

All in all, I am so happy with this purchase, especially with the deal I got - now I am committed to buy some more 600, 800 & 1200 mm KR clamps I also will buy another 6 kliklamps later this year.

This purchase has made such a positive change in my working and reduce the stress of clamping I previously experienced and well worth the investment.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Say, Tony…..now that you are in the clamp business, are you going to post prices?? I mean, not any of the stores around here host that many clamps. WOW. I think you take the prize for "he who owns the most clamps".....
g


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations , Tony …I see that all of your shopping efforts have paid off despite the long wait .
Merry Christmas ! : )


----------

